# Storing Hops In "glad Bags" ?



## mje1980 (26/8/05)

Anyone store hops in glad bags??. I will soon be ordering some hops, but they will be coming in normal plastic bags. I was wondering if i could use those snap lock " glad bags" ??. Anyone use these??, if not, what else could i use, besides containers, as i dont have much room in my keg fridge due to the dogs chicken carcasses. Anyone know where to buy the ziplock coffee bean bags??. I have had other hops in these for over a year, and they still smell great when i open the bag. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Stagger (26/8/05)

i am a glad bager


Stagger


----------



## Steve (26/8/05)

Yep the hops I buy from local HBS come in glad bags (when they arent in sealed foil ones). I make sure I get all the air out before sealing and put back in freezer. No dramas.


----------



## mje1980 (26/8/05)

Sweet!, Thanks guys, gunna order some Northern brewer, Challenger, Simcoe, Amarillo, and goldings form brewgoliath. Anyone order hops from them before??. Been happy/unhappy??. Seem like good blokes. Will give them a go coz they sell in any amount, so i dont have to buy a full kilo etc.


----------



## Justin (26/8/05)

I use small pesto jars. Whack the hops in then purge the air out with CO2, seal and freeze. Bit bulkier but much better than glad bags.

I think your probably chasing your tail squeezing all the air out of the glad bags before freezing them as I don't think glad bags are oxygen impermiable (open to discussion). When we did a bulk hop buy a little while bag we actually bought special oxygen impermeable bags (which is not that easy to find actually, suggesting strongly to me that most plastic isn't impermeable) and vacuum packed these hops into 200g lots.

They have kept really well. But prior to that I always stored in glass, co2 purged jars.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Darren (26/8/05)

I use the foil bags that bulk hops come in. Rule of thumb is if you can smell the hops through the bag they are not protected.
Cannot smell then throug the "foils"
cheers
Darren


----------



## ozbrewer (26/8/05)

i use one of those "food Saver" vacume sealers, they work well, and i would think in the freezer, air thight, they will last over a year....


Ok here is the secret......yes darling, if we buy one we can use it to make food in bulk and freeze it, so when im out drinking with my mates you dont have to worry about kooking..........it can be used to save her flower/vegies seed for the garden......keep her make up safe when traveling......any of the above will work


----------

